# Anyone used Forever Black - Bumper & Trim Cleaner and Reconditioner



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi all

just got my lovely box of goodies from Alex at Elite car care so set to work this evening on my mothers KA which has the lovely faded black uncoloured trim applied a coat of this

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/forever-black-bumper-and-trim-cleaner-and-reconditioner.php?cPath=28

having tried AG bumper black, black wow and one or 2 others in the past cleaned the plastic really well,

(then again my sister has ensured that they are clean anyhow as she has managed to remove 2 layers of collinite (god know's what she has washed it with so any trim care is long dead)

then used the "special cleaner" diluted as on the bottle dried well then applied the pigment stuff well its streaky as hell and looks a real mess despite trying to apply it as thin as possible (its like water) and keep it evenly coated

anyone offfer any tips or advice please?

thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

It is difficult to overcome the streaky nature - and, of course, it does not last for ever!
But otherwise it is impressive.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Andy,

You need to apply a few thin coats for it to cover completely, and wipe off any excess in between coats with a clean terry towel.

There's a bit of a knack to using this product but it does work well once applied correctly. :thumb:

Cheers

Alex


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Have a look at this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=121914


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

bromoco said:


> Have a look at this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=121914


any other advertising of your range you want to do?

you might want to check the rules here. I think you're crossing the line now...


Please do not join with a business name , if DW deem it to be Business related it will be edited or deleted. 
No advertising or selling of any kind allowed in the forums, this is not eBay. Links to EBay will be removed outside of the personal sales section. If you are interested in advertising, contact Whizzer. Your signature/avatar/profile is not a place to advertise your business, website, forum, etc. Anything considered to be advertising or "spam" will be removed without notice. 
While we do not mind users mentioning other forums, blatant advertising or repeated bumping of posts with a web address within will not be tolerated. Any advertising with commercial links to any other business than approved traders can be deleted without notice( Please do not advertise your own business without prior consent from a site owner)

you have put links to your products in every thread related to tyres, engine dressing and wheel cleaners in recent days, yet are NOT a paid up supporter or manufacturer on this site.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

bromoco said:


> Have a look at this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=121914


I don't think its really on to recommend your own products in response to a question about a different product. The op was asking for advice on the product he has bought not for advertising.
P.s I don't make comments like this to be a busy body I do it because other traders pay their fees and its not fair on them.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

it can take several coats to get worn out trims looking okay

id suggest if theyre big items tip some out into a tub and use a square sponge so it wipes on in one pass 

also helps if you do it somewhere cool and shaded , so it dries on its own

ive found with decent prep it does last a very long time , mines only failed where i didnt prep it that great


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> any other advertising of your range you want to do?
> 
> you might want to check the rules here. I think you're crossing the line now...
> 
> ...


Point taken.  Although in defence we are in the process of signing up through Bill which should be complete today via Amanda. Until then I will refrain. I also miss read this thread and only saw "Bumper & Trim Cleaner and Reconditioner" Truley sorry I am an R's. 
I have only commented on members who have posted reviews and pointed people to the thread to help with there queries.

Sorry didn't mean to offend only to offer help please accept my appoligies


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

bromoco said:


> Point taken.  Although in defence we are in the process of signing up through Bill which should be complete today via Amanda. Until then I will refrain.
> I have only commented on members who have posted reviews and pointed people to the thread to help with there queries.
> 
> Sorry didn't mean to offend only to offer help please accept my appoligies


Thats good to hear that you are signing up people seem impressed with your products. However even as a trader I don't agree with you spamming people posts when they were not enquiring about purchasing alternate products.


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

gt5500 said:


> Thats good to hear that you are signing up people seem impressed with your products. However even as a trader I don't agree with you spamming people posts when they were not enquiring about purchasing alternate products.


I miss read this thread and only saw "Bumper & Trim Cleaner and Reconditioner" Truley sorry I am an R's. And for the record I agree with you and I also would be unhappy.


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

steveo3002 said:


> it can take several coats to get worn out trims looking okay
> 
> I'd suggest if they're big items tip some out into a tub and use a square sponge so it wipes on in one pass
> 
> ...


Yep, thin layers is the key - I used a small , but stout sponge, if that makes sense, and also a cloth to apply. Peanut oil or olive oil also works great, if the plastic is not greatly bleached by the sun, or discoloured too much.
If it is a question of a lack of lustre, or shine, then I would recommend silcon trim cleaner -WURTH do it by the tubload, but this does not last much further than a first wash.

FB has certainly worked well in transforming almost grey plastic trim to its original black, in my experience even if the trim is textured. But to underline, it needs regular but not so frequent reapplication.

HTH


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

bromoco said:


> Point taken.  Although in defence we are in the process of signing up through Bill which should be complete today via Amanda. Until then I will refrain. I also miss read this thread and only saw "Bumper & Trim Cleaner and Reconditioner" Truley sorry I am an R's.
> I have only commented on members who have posted reviews and pointed people to the thread to help with there queries.
> 
> Sorry didn't mean to offend only to offer help please accept my appoligies


thats good news :thumb:

I did check with a fellow mod but didnt get told the process was going through, so apologies for the quick fire. Look forward to having another supplier officially on board


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

i used it and not too impressed, again very streaky, sun was blazing down, i used trim detailer to cover the streaks, APC and lots of time will remove it.

used the tyres and trim but no real trim pics.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=67993

i would use Gtecnique these days


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> thats good news :thumb:
> 
> I did check with a fellow mod but didnt get told the process was going through, so apologies for the quick fire. Look forward to having another supplier officially on board


Yep, sorry about that, BP I forgot to get to back to you 

It's all good and some great new and innovative products coming DW's way :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cool - all sounds good


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Out of courtesy to Bromoco - Bigpikle, and Pit Viper, I think a bit of cleaning/polishing/detailing up is due on this thread, then


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

zaphod said:


> Out of courtesy to Bromoco - Bigpikle, and Pit Viper, I think a bit of cleaning/polishing/detailing up is due on this thread, then


Eh?  Not with you there, bud?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

don't waste your time with that obsolete product. 
dye's and dressings are a total waste of time

renu it liner is the only good dye available. much better than FB's


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> i used it and not too impressed, again very streaky, sun was blazing down, i used trim detailer to cover the streaks, APC and lots of time will remove it.
> 
> used the tyres and trim but no real trim pics.
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=67993
> ...





Dream Machines said:


> don't waste your time with that obsolete product.
> dye's and dressings are a total waste of time
> 
> renu it liner is the only good dye available. much better than FB's


I tried to persevere with it but the unfortunate conclusion (sorry Alex) but it is UTTER cP it was a complete PITA to apply either using the built in foam applicator or a bit of hard foam.......... (and it was well prepared cleaned with panel prep, then surfex then the supplied cleaner (diluted correctly)

took over 2 hours to get the back bumper to an acceptable standard (it had stuck like st to a blanket in some areas but not others but where it had stuck it chipped off as you rubbed past it..

using panel prep and Surfex and the dirt blaster lance on the PW it has taken me about 2 hours to remove it off just the back bumper run out of Panel prep so tomorrow night it will be a race from work to catch the motor factors.... :wall:


----------

